# Motorhome and trailer



## Spadgar (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi, just new to site and motorhome,have always had a self build camper before but now are proud owners of a Hymer, although the neighbours might think otherwise, so we are busy learning the need to pre plan water, gas, heating and electric setups. We.ve now got the van and have a sideways loading trailer to pull two trail bikes behind us with the intention of travelling in Europe, France and Spain to start and do some off road motorcycling, the vans a Hymer 504 , 6 mtrs, the trailer about another metre and a half in length, my query, what are issues re trailer , thoughts re our plans and any advice re trip, trails, pulling trailer etc all advice would be appreciated , cheers John and Jayne


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

No issues here. I towed two motocross bikes to Spain to take part in an enduro on my motorhome. Through France and Andora into the Pyranees.


----------



## Spadgar (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh, that sounds good, hoping to do as much as poss, biking or climbing, was just a bit dubious about the trailer thing, and need to find some good trail routes , ta .


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

I will be watching this thread with interest. I'm thinking of doing something along the same lines. Originally we were going to have a back rack on the van to hold a motor scooter but on second thoughts I prefer something with more grunt along the lines of a big trail bike.
Any chance of a photo of your trailer setup?

Nick.


----------



## Spadgar (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Nick, I,ll get the trailer out and sort that , it's an armitage one which I bought secondhand and have altered slightly to take two trail bikes, it can easily be put back to carry one bigger bike, I suppose I,ll need to source a good lock to keep trailer on van when were using bikes etc or leave bikes etc when off climbing , hopefully it all works out. One thought is to carry a spare set of wheel bearings for trailer and defo a spare wheel.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi,

And welcome to the site,don't worry about the neighbours we had the same problem.One stopped talking to us and another asked how long is that THING going to be here for.You shouldn't have any problems regarding a trailer,seen plenty of them even on aires.Get a hitchlock to keep it secure to the van.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome to the site. Please let us know if there is anything we can help you with regarding the water, heat and electrics. With the advantage of time most of us will have made all the mistakes available and may be able to help you avoid some of them.

Life is great!

Alan


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

remember trailers and MH together don't reverse all that easily. Being a lot narrower they tend to disappear behind you away from the mirrors unlike when tugged behind a car. I had a full width towbar which fortunately absorbed the shock when I locked it all too far doing a 3 point turn - oops!  

A rear view camera helps a lot..


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I tow a trailer with my scooter on...

Only once we couldn't turn around in road works....just unhooked and moved it with it being so light....why reverse??

I have a camera on the back which is on all the time so I can see the bike when we are travelling....

Only thing I would do differently is buy a trailer that would take a bike AND a box for kit to store in....but thats only because I have a small van.

For security I use a bike change (thacham 1) that goes through the bike then the trailer and then towing eye bracket.


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,We have a 7 metre van with a twin wheel trailer, been towing for twenty odd years with two motorcross bikes,tool box,kit spare wheel and spare wheel bearings,we go all over Europe never had a problem locks with alarms trailer hitch lock,so just go for it and enjoy,we also tow a Smart car on a trailer when we go to Spain etc,the only thing to advise is some campsites have small plots so you cannot park the trailer on the plot,but we look on the internet for site with bigger plots,might cost a bit more but it is wih you on the plot,regard H.


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello

We tour in an American RV, 9.4m and tow a trailer with two Harleys on at 4m, so total lenght is 13.4m. All over Europe, no problems at all. 

Just be sensible about what your exit strategy is on a site, aire, ferry, etc. We need a little manoeuvring room however reversing is simple. Case of practice makes perfect....ish!

Just have fun, particularly on the bikes  

Mick


----------

